# Cheap waterlesst wash.



## Phil3822 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Cheap waterless wash.*

Hi all, I am looking for a cheap but effective waterless wash. Trying to balance cost with use. I have seen this on Amazon and not sure if its any good. Reviews look reasonable. Any other suggestions?


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Try ecotouch, their exterior kit, including the wash, quick wax, wheel cleaner and tyre dressing plus 6 MFs and a tyre dressing application pad is all for £30.

I used it all today and found all the products to be really good, especially the wheel cleaner which was effortless to use and really effective.

They do supply all of the above in 5l quantities i believe, although im not sure on the prices.


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks, may have a go. Bit more money than I wanted to spend but worth a punt. BTW, I know I made a typo in the title but cannot now amend it.


----------

